# has anyone ordered spices from myspicesage?



## lasagnaburrito (Jun 9, 2015)

I was looking around for places to buy herbs and spices, and I found this site http://www.myspicesage.com/

It seems to have a lot of good reviews, so I'm curious if anyone here has ever heard of it, or used it? I'm also curious what people think of prices?

Some things I don't think I can get at my local store, so this site would be helpful, and also seems to be better quality than what would be on the shelf at the regular super market.

Sadly they don't have everything I need, but the quest continues .


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I can't comment on the site as I've never bought any of their stuff.  Many of us on here swear by Penzey's Spices.  They are a little on the more expensive side, but good, high-quality product.  You might want to check them out.


----------



## helenof (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm new here, but I'm a home cook who uses MySpiceSage regularly and I find their stuff to be very high quality. Fast shipping, too.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

We had a recent thread on dry spice sources
[thread="88445"]Preferred Brand Of Dry Spices [/thread]


----------



## lasagnaburrito (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info all.

@phatch thanks for that, lots of good info, especially your post.

One thing I found interesting ws this comment


> Penzeys blends are always off by a little bit, like they are trying too hard to find use for one extra spice they sneak in.


So as long as we get whole, or single power we should be okay? Just stay away from blends?

IT seems the stores to check out are

Pezeys, myspicesage, spicesetc, and savoryspiceshop.

Meh I'm already too deep for my own good LOL.

I think I'll check out the sites, and see what has one. Maybe I'll order from all of them and see what I like the best?

It's hard since I'm not really an expert, but I'm pretty good when it comes to seeing if something tastes/smells good.

--------------------------------------------------------

So if my goal is to try out each site, what spice(s) would you recommend me try out to see which has the best quality?

I might as well try them out, and report back my findings .


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I've used Penzeys for a while but realized that you can ingest quite a lot of chemicals in spices, so I switched to Mountain Rose Herbs which sells organic spices. Very good quality as well.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought a few things from them a couple months ago, quality seemed good, fast & free shipping.


----------



## lasagnaburrito (Jun 9, 2015)

French Fries said:


> I've used Penzeys for a while but realized that you can ingest quite a lot of chemicals in spices, so I switched to Mountain Rose Herbs which sells organic spices. Very good quality as well.


So you would say that Mountain Rose, or other "Organic" herbs/spices would be the way to go?

Is there any indication that Penzeys, or any others have traces of things in them, that made you want to switch?

I guess I'll take a look at Mountain Rose since they were mentioned by a few people.


chefbuba said:


> I bought a few things from them a couple months ago, quality seemed good, fast & free shipping.


Thanks chefbuba, their site seems nice.

I guess it comes down to which one has what I need.

One of the things I need is "Schian Peppercorns" but not sure how many recipes call for it, although myspicesage has it, it's under the "rare" category, so not sure what the others have.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

LasagnaBurrito said:


> So you would say that Mountain Rose, or other "Organic" herbs/spices would be the way to go?


They are MY way to go, for sure. Everyone has their own opinion. Mine is that there are way too many harmful chemicals and not enough nutrients in 'conventional' foods vs 'organic'. The use of quote is because IMO, 'conventional' should mean 'grown the good old way', meaning organic. And what is nowadays called 'conventional' should be called 'genetically enhanced and/or chemically treated', which is everything but conventional on a large time scale (AFAIK, most harmful pesticides occurred after WWII).

In any case, not trying to start a conventional vs organic debate in this thread, which is why I say for ME organic spices are the way to go.

Now I will let you do your own research and google is your friend here, and also check the validity of your sources, but a quick search yielded for example the following article: http://naturallysavvy.com/eat/spicy-shocker-you-will-not-believe-what-s-in-conventional-spices


----------



## lasagnaburrito (Jun 9, 2015)

French Fries said:


> They are MY way to go, for sure. Everyone has their own opinion. Mine is that there are way too many harmful chemicals and not enough nutrients in 'conventional' foods vs 'organic'. The use of quote is because IMO, 'conventional' should mean 'grown the good old way', meaning organic. And what is nowadays called 'conventional' should be called 'genetically enhanced and/or chemically treated', which is everything but conventional on a large time scale (AFAIK, most harmful pesticides occurred after WWII).
> 
> In any case, not trying to start a conventional vs organic debate in this thread, which is why I say for ME organic spices are the way to go.
> 
> Now I will let you do your own research and google is your friend here, and also check the validity of your sources, but a quick search yielded for example the following article: http://naturallysavvy.com/eat/spicy-shocker-you-will-not-believe-what-s-in-conventional-spices


I didn't realize you had posted another comment, sorry I missed this.

Well, are ALL of the other spices/herbs filled with chemicals, or only certain ones? There has to be some other places that also sell high quality, but not "organic." I'm not sure what fully qualifies as "Organic" though.

I would assume pesticides have gotten better over the years.

I'll take a look around, but it's nice to get opinions of others .

EDIT: I'm taking a look at 4 different sites, and for some reason Mountain Rose Herbs are the cheapest... weird...???

I'll keep looking and see, but that is odd.

The Savory Shop also has location information on their page, but I don't know about their "Quality."

My Spice Shop talks about top quality very vaguely, but MountainRose Herbs is super in depths...

Hmm I guess there's only one way to find out... and that's ordering.. But damn some of these are expensive...

8.50$ for 4oz of cloves?? Not sure if that's good seems expensive though. (MRH is $6.50).


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Over the past four or five years I've ordered several batches of spices from My Spice Sage and have been very satisfied with my orders.


----------

